# question about anal gland (pic)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry if this is a big graphic but i just wanted to know if anything is wrong with dexter's anal glands?ottytrain4: he got them done about a month or so ago after that he started limping and it showed for a couple days and the limping got better. now he "skips" i hear one nail tapping on the floor whenever he walks. for the past 3 days now hes been scooting again once in a while but licking his area like crazy... :scratch:

so here's a pic. this took me forever to get a clear shot of....its not easy to lift a dog's tail up while taking a pic without him nibblin on u :crybaby:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oiu....um, honestly it's hard to say...it looks a bit red and irritated though.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Oiu....um, honestly it's hard to say...it looks a bit red and irritated though.


thanks for looking  yea it does look red and irritated...  does that mean hes poopins too much? :lol:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

vet time! SUE


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i dont know by looking my buster has been licking his so much lately also let us know what you find out thanks


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't see any specific swelling but he's hairy so it's hard to tell. He does look a little red and irritated. I'd probably have him checked just to be sure. Make sure that his BM's are hard and firm, that's what squeezes the glands and causes them to empty. If he's loose, they aren't going to empty all the way and that's what can cause a problem.


----------

